# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Looking for easy Russian audio books

## Biancca

Does anyone have any suggestions for Russian audio books that are easy?  Maybe childrens books? I am looking for books on CD that you can also get a book to read along with it.  I have an Alexandra Marinina book and CD but it is too hard for me. 
Any suggestions?

----------


## Derek

Try http://www.sussex.ac.uk/Units/russian/Ruslang/
which has four short stories, in text and audio, together comprehension tests and related info.  http://www.gwu.edu/~slavic/webcast/
which provides short audio news broadcasts and the scripts to them, plus comprehension exercises.

----------


## Soul212

Have a look on this product ...  http://www.ling98.com/rusphrase.html 
For me Iv been using the dictionary (CD) which I bought from them .. I found it flexible and easy to use with deep meanings and workable. 
Jelayo Vam Ozvekhev    ::

----------

